# Back from Holland



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello,

Just got back from a Holland trip, where I visited some KNPV clubs and attended a schH trial. 

My host was Jan V. D. Tak of gardefense kennels who showed me some of his very good dogs at work. I was able to see the pup we sent there doing some work on a new decoy and new club. All in all it was a very good trip where I was able to observe some good dogs and talk to knowledgeable people. 

Videos should come within the next few days. 


Stay tuned, 

Tiago


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

That should be interesting. Did you get to meet up with Marcel Winter during your stay there?

GG


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gerald Guay said:


> That should be interesting. Did you get to meet up with Marcel Winter during your stay there?
> 
> GG


 
No, I haven't met Marcel. 


Regards


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Tiago,
Any discussions on the GSD lines presently being used in KNPV and what the opinions are about the future of the breedings to produce these dogs?
Mike


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Good to hear you enjoyed Holland Jan has few very good dogs in his kennels :wink:

I,m curious about the videos


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome back Tiago. Look forward to seeing the videos


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Tiago,
> Any discussions on the GSD lines presently being used in KNPV and what the opinions are about the future of the breedings to produce these dogs?
> Mike


 
Hello Mike, 

I was not aware of discussions on the GSD lines used in KNPV or any breedings for that matter. However, I did not participate in any breed gatherings. 

Visited some clubs and saw some dogs I had interest in. I think it all boils down to what you look for in a dog. 


Regards,
Tiago


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Tiago witch GSD have you seen on you,re trip except the Gardefense dogs ?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I saw three other GSDs that were not gardefense. 

Saw a black dog, called Atlas (ph1) that seemed nice. If I'm not mistaken, he is linebred on Pike V. D. Schafbachmuhle (3-4 I think). 



Regards


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I saw three other GSDs that were not gardefense.
> 
> Saw a black dog, called Atlas (ph1) that seemed nice. If I'm not mistaken, he is linebred on Pike V. D. Schafbachmuhle (3-4 I think).
> 
> ...



www.bloedlijnen.nl/?BRN=13651

You mean this one I think

Marcel


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, looks like him.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Tiago videos somwhere ?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Marcel, 

I am waiting for the handlers/trainers permission to post the videos. When the ok is given, I'll post. 

Sorry.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Hey Marcel,
> 
> I am waiting for the handlers/trainers permission to post the videos. When the ok is given, I'll post.
> 
> Sorry.



OK Tiago


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of videos:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW3LOJ-ipiE 10 month old female (my personal dog's littermate sister) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUYgdREDGEk Same dog. Leg bite. 



Regards


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnGueGEOmR4 Atlas 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSVbTnA7psw Another one of Atlas. 



Regards


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting Tiago also nice to see Atlas again .


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like a very nice dog. Thanks for posting the videos


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Another video:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upgeOSMXniA&feature=youtu.be Pike Gardefense, courage test. 


Regards


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Cool attack Pike doing well thanks again Tiago


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Did that dog slow down before getting the decoy?! LOL
Great folks and very tough dogs. They have a good following for producing what you want as K-9 brokers...used them twice!\\/


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Did that dog slow down before getting the decoy?! LOL
> Great folks and very tough dogs. They have a good following for producing what you want as K-9 brokers...used them twice!\\/[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------

